# Midnight Terror home haunt video 2006



## midnightterrorol (Nov 19, 2006)

Thanks for looking. Please give feedback.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

It's kind of hard to see what you were trying to get across. I think with better lighting, maybe a more relaxed video (not panning in and out of stuff so quickly) and less editing/effects, it would allow the viewer to see what you actually had going on. From the screams, it sounds like you had some good scares going on. It would have been fun to see what the crowd was seeing.


----------



## midnightterrorol (Nov 19, 2006)

Yea my cam is not good at night, Do to time i could not get the footage i wanted, all that was form 10mins of flim, it all done be me and my friends, we are all teenagers, my self being 17, and i had my own haunt since i was 10. we had over 5000 people. thanks for looking.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

My cam sucks for night shots also thats why i did not do a video.
Yours reminded me of something my son would do, he likes all that zoom in zoom out stuff also and the lights streaking . 
But jd is right it is hard to see what you had on display at times. maybe next time do a day video and it doesnt have to have people going thru your haunt . 
Im guessing the videos they want here are to show your displays to give people more ideas on there own haunts, and what you put into them. I could be wrong though.
From what i seen you did have a lot of props ...tombstones ,guys etc. on the outside which were good,good job on those. Couldnt see much for the inside ,but alot of hard work went into your haunt i'm sure. 
Im not an expert on videos, but maybe take your time next time since you are editing them, or if you could designate someone to do that if you are too busy with the haunt and im guessing since you had 5000 people it must be worth it.


----------



## KryptKittie69 (Sep 27, 2006)

I thought it was GREAT!  
i even liked the song with it.


----------

